# Serrasalmus Rhombeus



## akiyu (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Clean looking tank, I like it.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Very cool background, and I'm diggin' the lighting!









How big is that bad boy?


----------



## akiyu (Oct 24, 2013)

he is about 23cm


----------

